# 2009 in review...



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

2009 draws to a close and I once again do a re-cap of the year with bests in photo and best in fish.
My crappie season although short was very good this year.

















Next came the Spring Monster Cat season and fishing was good but shut down a wee bit early in late July. 

















I did a trip up to my old smallie guiding grounds on Susky only to catch 1 fish in two days.. but it was a nice one









As the hot weather hit I was eating ribs and chicken and fishing way past dark many nights. With 8 snakeheads and tons of LGMouth it was a top water season like no other. 

































I also did some bay trips mixed in here and there with much success.









I also fished New River for smallies and got some nice ones as well.









Oh I fished CBBT too









As Sept started I did some fishing just for fun with several groups. "LIKE I WAS NOT HAVING FUN BEFORE" gesh.. The fishing was OK but the good times where much better. 

































I did my annual pilgrimage to the surf and found IDA had taken a lot of beach with it. 









Fall came and now it has ended for me with a few Monster cats to show for it. 

























Welcome 2010 we got some memories to make…..
Capt Mike


----------

